# Tektro Oryx Cantilever Brakes



## D_man (May 9, 2003)

Does anyone use these:

http://rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/brakes/15098.html

Are they any good? I'm looking for a canti that works, costs less than Paul's, and doesn't squeak like avids.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I've read reviews saying the the Tektro has less propensity to squeel than the Avids, but still do sometimes. There's a new Shimano canti out there now too:

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...Brake+BR-R550&vendorCode=SHIM&major=2&minor=7

I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Grahamalicious (May 13, 2003)

I've got the new shimanos on my new, almost ready to go cross bike. I haven't tried them yet, but they look nice, have v-brake pads, and are only about $26 each from www.airbomb.com. I'll post a review when the bike is done


----------



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

*Love Em*



D_man said:


> Does anyone use these:
> 
> http://rivendellbicycles.com/webalog/brakes/15098.html
> 
> Are they any good? I'm looking for a canti that works, costs less than Paul's, and doesn't squeak like avids.


I love them.
replace the stock pads when you get a chance with something nicer.

other than that. They feel awesome. so easy to set up, because like with V brakes you can remove the spring tensions and easily set pad position. 

Also replace stock straddle set up with one that is more adjustable.

For the price you can't do much better


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

Erm, Avids, Tektros and Shimano are all the same design - the only difference is the name on the side. Tektros are considerably cheaper - mine squeel a little but no more than Avids at twice the price.

Hes right about the straddle and the pads, chuck em and get something decent when they wear out.


----------



## bud wiser (Jan 2, 2003)

*adjustable stradle?? What's that?*



dreww said:


> Hes right about the straddle and the pads, chuck em and get something decent when they wear out.


Sorry to be so dumb, but what is an adjustable stradle? Where do you get one? Brands? Pics? Thanks.


I've put the Oryx's on a cross bike I'm building as a commuter but haven't tried 'em out yet.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

See: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=1212

Yours is picture 1 right? what you want is more like picture 3.

Heavy cable for the straddle wire, easy to get from your LBS and they may have the hanger maybe not new but probably have some knocking about from old MTB cantis etc.
Some companies sell them still, check further down that thread I believe it discusses a few options.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Salsa makes a nice wide straddle that works well and they seem to be popping up in Europe. last photo I saw looked like both Niijs and Wellens were using them (or something VERy similar.)


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Salsa makes a nice wide straddle that works well and they seem to be popping up in Europe. last photo I saw looked like both Niijs and Wellens were using them (or something VERy similar.)


Thanks I couldnt remember who made it.


----------



## winstonc (Nov 18, 2002)

I've used Avid cantis. They, of course, squeal too much, especially in front, so just this week I installed a Tektro Oryx on the front of one bike, and a Shimano on the front of another bike. Anyway, I'll give some pros and cons:

Avid Shorty 4:
Pro: Grooved cable mounting point won't crush cable.
Con: Squeal. No cartridge pad holder.

Avid Shorty Ti (aka Shorty 8):
Pro: Grooved cable mounting point won't crush cable. Cartridge pad holders. Titanium hardware impervious to corrosion.
Con: They squeal a lot!

Shimano:
Pro: Nice, durable-looking finish. Cartridge pad holders.
Con: I was unable to fix the cabel without flattening it, which is really annoying. The adjustment screws take a screwdriver instead of an allen key.

Tektro:
Pro: Very inexpensive. Mounting bolts appear to be stainless.
Con: No cartridge pad holder.


As you can see, I don't like the Shimano for two reasons. The cable is clamped between a steel plate and a 2mm wide piece of aluminum. Because the clamping area is so small, I was unable to clamp it tightly enough without crushing the cable -- and having a crushed cable will cause problems adjusting it down the road. I also don't understand why Shimano used plain Phillips head screws instead of hex-head screws That's something they usually do only on lower-end equipment. I'm certain the screws will get stripped soon. On the plus side, the Shimanos do look nice.  I haven't actually used the Shimano-equipped bike since switching the brakes, so I can't report on the squeal.

I think the Tektros are nice, but they don't have cartridge-pad holders, so you'll may end up dropping a few extra bucks for those. I haven't experienced squeal with these brakes.

If you get the Tektros, don't buy them from Rivendell. I paid less than 1/3 of what they charge. I understand that they always charge a premium, but it's ridiculous in this case.


----------

